# Small Jack ID?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

What are these?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

hardtail.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Those look like juvenile Jack Crevalle to me.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Those look like juvenile Jack Crevalle to me.


i agree


----------



## jw2fish (Jun 11, 2013)

Yellowtail


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jack crevalle


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

That was my first time fishing the pier and we caught like 40 of them. We spent the whole day between those and ladyfish. Caught a keeper spanish though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, jack crevalle


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Yellowtail or jack cravalle


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Like said, juvy jack crevalle. Also known as sabiki destroyers.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

+1 for juvenile Jack Crevalle. But, you can call em whatever you want. Take those off-shore and loweer em on a hook and you'll cnag a bigger fish. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

They are food of choice by bigger fish, put them on the hook and get ready for some excitement! :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Amberjack bait!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Juvy jack crevelle. Been showing up every September since I can remember in the 60's.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep^^^AJ bait! Also shark bait. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

They have been thick out on Sikes this morning, caught 10 within an hour.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Are they any good for Kings?


John


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yes, when the kings are actually at the pier they are good king bait. I would use a baby jack or hardtail over alewives or cig on most days.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We tell all the Shang hi's they are yellow tailed pomps.:whistling:


----------

